# Any chance of another "Banned" thread?



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

@EleGirl,

Is there any chance of getting a "why were they banned" thread going again. Maybe this time have no discussion allowed just a question and an answer. If not could you make a sticky with who has been banned and why?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

We'll have to see what the other mods think. The 2 previous threads were closed because they just got crazy.

We could have the rule that anyone who does anything on that thread except ask why someone is banned... gets banned themself.... >


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> We'll have to see what the other mods think. The 2 previous threads were closed because they just got crazy.
> 
> *We could have the rule that anyone who does anything on that thread except ask why someone is banned... gets banned themself....* >


 That would be a great lesson in self-control for many. 
It just needs to be understood that the ban is not up for debate, no ifs, ands or buts.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

Ahh... the old “banned thread”!!! It is definitely missed!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

It's created....

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/privat...-2018-banned-members-thread.html#post18882385


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you. Would it be pressing my luck to ask for a new, sanctioned, Innappropriate thread?


----------



## musicftw07 (Jun 23, 2016)

CharlieParker said:


> Thank you. Would it be pressing my luck to ask for a new, sanctioned, Innappropriate thread? ?


I would vote for the profanity filter to be relegated to digital oblivion. We are adults, after all.

Or at least set it to on by default with the option for individual users to disable it.


----------



## Rubix Cubed (Feb 21, 2016)

Can we ask why threads get locked here as well?
The Breeze/Mr. Breeze "How do I accept this" thread keeps getting locked and unlocked. 
Just wondering why it keeps getting locked. It seems to be the thread so many beg for with both sides of the story present.


----------

